# Any tips for general muzzy elk in Nov?



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I've always hunted rifle spike elk in October, but I'm tired of the orange army. I see more and more hunters every year, so last year I decided I'm hanging up my rifle and switching to muzzy.


Just finished muzzy deer, and I'm eating tag, but I kinda expected that being it my first deer muzzy hunt. I saw plenty of rutting elk though.



So I'm staring down at muzzy elk coming up at the end of this month, and I'm not entirely sure where to look for them. I just assume that where I've seen them in September, is NOT where I'm going to see them in November.


My assumptions are:
- most likely NOT where I've seen them before
- Probably lower in elevation, maybe 6000-7000 feet and not 9000 like usual.
- probably in deep cover and far from roads and trails after two hunting seasons.
- probably not going to see any spikes.
- probably going to be colder then a tin toilet seat on the shady side of an iceberg.





Anyone have any clues for the clueless? Do they even still respond to calls by that time? All i've got are assumptions i'm making, and those usually make an A double S out of ya. I got one weekend to hunt this, I'd like to be able to give it my best shot. 



Thank you.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Starting where you have seen elk before seems to make more sense than starting where you have never seen elk. Hunt ares you are familiar with. Stay away from tin toilet seats, and last but not least... always take a fine bead.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It's definitely a tuff hunt! Your correct when you say they will be in heavy cover, and far from the beaten path! Look in the heavy oak areas where you've seen Elk in the past. They will be skittish as he!! and take off at any indication of human presents. Keep your spirits up, and don't give up! You might get lucky and find a leftover spike.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

It's going to depend a ton on the weather. Last year I was seeing bulls at the 10 k level in Jan. in Southern Utah. There was literally no snow and the elk just stayed on top. I think they would still respond to calls, but only away from the roads and don't be real aggressive. There are people who are successful, but it's not a lot of them. On a more positive note, You"ll probably get to see some big rutting bucks!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks fella's.



neverdrawn said:


> On a more positive note, You"ll probably get to see some big rutting bucks!


Now THAT has my curiosity. It will be interesting to see which bucks survived the muzzy and rifle hunts.

That and less people on the mountain is always a plus. I thought there was a lot of hunters during muzzy deer, rifle deer must be an absolute zoo. I know rifle elk is.


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

How did your hunt go?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

The mountain has such a beautiful spirit in November. I love it!

If I wasn't impatient and had a chance in **** to draw one, I would love a late elk tag. It's really a great time. I'm glad my love for Muzzy brought me to the GS muzzy elk.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

bloodtrail said:


> How did your hunt go?


Seems like ages ago now. It was an education in equipment, and tactics for want of a better term.

Love my kodiak canvas 2 man tent. Overnight, it sounded like sand was pelting the tent, woke up the next morning with 2-3 inches of snow on the roof. A little buddy heater, on a piece of sheetrock inside the tent, when crawling out of the sack is a great morale booster.

Where I went was FAR busier and pressured then I would have thought. I saw more hunters then deer muzzy. The elk weren't too far from where they were during deer muzzy, but you could definitely tell they were slowly working their way towards their wintering range.

My biggest takeaway was learning how to use hunting pressure to my advantage. Over the course of a 4 day weekend, I developed an idea where they were, an idea where they were going, and I knew where all the hunters were. I just didn't put it all together in my head until it was too late in the weekend. I won't make the same mistake this year.


----------

